# Waltz with Bashir



## Petard (11 Feb 2009)

I went to see this movie on the weekend, and it is still on my mind, and probably will be for some time.
To those unfamiliar with it, it is about an Israeli veteran trying to unblock his memory of his involvement with the 1982 invasion of Lebanon. This urge is brought on by an old war buddy sharing the torment of a peculiar dream that has recently kept recurring.
He tries to recover his memory by tracking down fellow soldiers he knew from that time, and try to piece together what happened to him from their stories. In the process he begins to have his own unnerving dreams, and slowly begins a journey towards  discovering if he really had any involvement with the Sabra and Shatila massacres

The movie is supposed to be a documentary, but it seems too bizarre to be simply labelled that. It is told with a very unique style: animation with a voice over of actual particpants describing their personal stories as best they can recall, in a very visceral way.
And there in is the intriguing part to me, the fragmented way the mind gives up what it has buried. As the movie points out, because what they are trying describe was so traumatic to them, their recollection is going to be imperfect, it's for this reason I think the medium of animation works.

It is a disturbing movie, even if the style is reminscent of the early 80's movie Heavy Metal the subject matter is far more serious. It is violent, pornographic, and believable despite what some might see as only caricature of real events.

The animation is close, but certainly it is not going to be exact, just like the memories of these soldiers recounting the events. Besides that they're just as often recounting their dreams, or nightmares, and to that end this method of explaining visually what they feel happened probably gave the maker of this film more freedom to illustrate the point.

Perhaps because some of the events these soldiers are retelling are so traumatic, the medium is also more suitable since it does take the edge off, somewhat.

Even so, to those who may feel desensitised to human violence against human in film, for whatever reason, then much like Coppola's Apocalypse Now, if he don't get you with people suffering, then he'll try get to you with animals suffering.

Although why the final brutal and disgusting scene is occurring depends on your point of view, the result of it is not ambiguous nor etheral like some of the stories the soldiers have told to get there, the result is very much in your face.
I don't think the intent was tie it all up nice and neat at the end, that's just the point, memories won't allow that, but there is film that remains, like this one, that is meant to shock people into remembering the real horror and consequences of war.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhjCjrYRhH8


----------



## leroi (12 Feb 2009)

Is it on DVD yet? I'm just going out to pick up a movie from Rogers.

Just watched the trailer and read your comments--it's intriguing. :yellow:


----------



## Petard (12 Feb 2009)

I haven't seen any DVDs of it out yet,. Although it played at Cannes last year, and was generally released last fall, it seems to be just getting distributed in North America, no doubt it is not going to be on many screens because it is not a main stream movie. Could be a while before any DVD comes out.

I think it is worthwhile seeing for a lot of reasons, and the only real criticism that I've seen is that it only tells war from a soldiers point of view, which I don't see as a failing at all.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2009)

It does indeed sound like an interesting film.  The Ottawa Sun gave it 4/5 stars.


----------



## leroi (15 Aug 2009)

Have you seen it yet, Moe? It was released this week at Rogers. I can't add much to Petard's excellent review except to say it's very powerful and contemplative and definitely not a movie for those who like happy endings--eclectic and very well done.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2009)

No, I haven't seen it yet, but it will be something I'll keep my eye out for next visit to the video store.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Aug 2009)

I haven't seen it either.  But if Petard gives it such a review, then it's definitely on my "to see" list.

By the sounds of Petard's review - I'll probably wait until my wife is working a night shift, and I have a bottle of Rye handy.  I'm not sure I'd want to watch this (as Petard has described it) with anyone else.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Oct 2009)

I saw an Israeli movie just before coming out here on the movie network.  I cannot remember the name of the movie but it takes place in Lebanon just around the time of their pulling out.  The fortress is an old crusader fort, starts with a "B".  Good drama and war movie.  Well done.


----------



## Shec (5 Oct 2009)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I saw an Israeli movie just before coming out here on the movie network.  I cannot remember the name of the movie but it takes place in Lebanon just around the time of their pulling out.  The fortress is an old crusader fort, starts with a "B".  Good drama and war movie.  Well done.



Beaufort:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0758732/


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Oct 2009)

Yes, that's it exactly.  Thank you.  I plan to look for it as it was a good film.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (6 Jul 2012)

Huge bump but I've recently seen this movie.

I'd strongly recommend seeing this, the art is gorgeous, the story is incredibly powerful, the soundtrack is chilling. It really shows what you can achieve with animation even on a limited budget, and is a one of a kind film. It is a must watch in your life time. If your don't watch it your missing out big time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2012)

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Huge bump but I've recently seen this movie.
> 
> I'd strongly recommend seeing this, the art is gorgeous, the story is incredibly powerful, the soundtrack is chilling. It really shows what you can achieve with animation even on a limited budget, and is a one of a kind film. It is a must watch in your life time. If your don't watch it your missing out big time.


Further to this bump, based on earlier questions, the film's available on DVD at least via Amazon.ca.

Have to echo the endorsements for this one, as well as for Beufort - in fact, Beaufort, a story about Israeli troops leaving a post/fortress that's been manned for years because of a political decision, would make timely viewing for anyone who's been involved in, or interested about, Afghanistan.


----------

